# Pigs around North of Midland?



## borntobowhunt (Oct 29, 2012)

had a fellow hunter tell me he spotted 2 pigs while hunting state land around 3 corners in Albright shores area. Anyone else been seeing any pigs in that area?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

A buddy of mine has trailcams picks of pigs on his place north of midland. A lot of swamp up there for those pigs to hide.


----------



## borntobowhunt (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I hunt 4 corners but haven't spotted one yet. Lots of sign, tracks and where they have been digging. I heared they are nocturnal, is this true?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyehookups (May 12, 2009)

I hunt a peice of property off Hubbard Rd. that has pigs on it have yet to see one though.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

borntobowhunt said:


> Thanks for the info, I hunt 4 corners but haven't spotted one yet. Lots of sign, tracks and where they have been digging. I heared they are nocturnal, is this true?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 4 corners? Give cross roads as reference.I have a place right in the Shores and muzzle loader hunt over by Highwood&Hay rd.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

They are nocturnal you will need a light to hunt them,red or night scope.They are hard to get on,good luck.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

borntobowhunt said:


> Thanks for the info, I hunt 4 corners but haven't spotted one yet. Lots of sign, tracks and where they have been digging. I heared they are nocturnal, is this true?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Are talking about the 4 corners in Estey ???

Sent from my N860


----------



## Orlando fireman (Nov 17, 2008)

cabledad said:


> They are nocturnal you will need a light to hunt them,red or night scope.They are hard to get on,good luck.


If Florida they are not! If you want to see if you have hogs on your property try this. Take a 5 galloon bucket and fill it about 1/4 with corn. Take water and make it about half way and add 2 bags of yeast. Place it in the garage for about a week and open it. It should gag you if its done right. Place that where you are seeing hog sign and I bet if there are any on the property, they will find it. We use that down here and they absolutely destroy it. Deer with leave it alone because of the smell. Good luck and hope they dont take over like they have down here!


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

If you want the corn to really smell good to them pigs mix the corn with milk instead of water. It will get their attention a whole lot sooner.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Take previously mentioned concoctions and make a hole with post hole digger and dump corn/yeast mix in. I've read that keeps them around longer. Makes them work at it.


----------



## fishnchics (Jan 28, 2012)

How far is that from estey? My road is just east of the market..wondering if they moving my direction 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

And they are breeding.

My friend bought 175 acres one year after the pigs got released. Everyyear without exception...he has pics of sows with piglets. Every month he gets pics of pigs. The number of time any were spotted in the daylight...exactly one pig that ran across a two track.

They may work his feeder every single days for weeks...and they NEVER come in the daylight and NEVER come at the same time.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't hunt hogs in the day light in Texas its useless,the only way to get them during the day is a case of pure luck. If you are seeing this many hogs on camera YOU HAVE A BAD HOG PROBLEM. Lights are night vision with corn as bait is great.Traps are soon figured out by the hogs unless you build a corral trap. One of the local game management areas killed 170 last week out of a helicopter here in North Texas. 25 the second day hogs are smart and will figure out how to stay out of your sights.


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

I live in the area and there are plenty of hogs, just like previosly mentioned they are all nocturnal, we have seen them come in when calling for coyotes and fox at night.


----------



## fishnchics (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been hearing lots of noise I'm the tag elders thought it might have been deer.but then I started thinking deer don't usually make that much racket snapping twigs one after another,they have runs they stick to

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishnchics (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like I might start doing more scouting..sucks being sick most of deer season. ..still got a week of bow season left, ..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Going to try and get up in that area this weekend.I think the three corners area that was refered to is Deer Rd&Estey Rd area.I have heard of them in there the past few years.From Estey Rd all the way down to the Kawkawlin flooding.If anybody would like to join me shoot me a PM.


----------



## fishnchics (Jan 28, 2012)

junkman im going to check out my spots on 
klender this weekend, ill talk to some of the neighbors around there and see if i can pin point where they been hanging out,


----------

